# Newbie with a couple of bottles.



## Christopherski (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! Firstly I'm new here and I ha a couple of bottles I'm trying to find info on. First up, I found it maybe back in 1997 I think is what I was lead to believe is a lea & Perkins bottle. On closer inspection I think it is just a lea & Perkins glass top on a generic bottle. 

















Secondly i I have a Gartons Hp sauce bottle which I found a couple of weeks ago whilst working. 















Thirdly a a gordons dry gin bottle, clear glass which I believe was an exported bottle. This may not be too old but I'm just after some info on them.













cheers for any replies!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. first off it is a Lea & Perrins sauce bottle stopper, the same sauce sold today. the gartons looks to be the oldest of the bunch, maybe 1890. The rest are turn of the century or later 1900 -1920. These items have minimum collector value because they are so common, although the Gartons is a neat looking bottle. where did you get the gartons? as there might be more bottles of that age where you found that one..........Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 12, 2016)

hi Chris . except for your H P . sues and the three part  chemist  the Gordon's Gin is a 1920s machine made. there all nice bottles . Andy is right about there monetary value . but there good for a start.


----------



## Christopherski (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Andy.

Im not fussed about collector value as I found the lea & Perrrins one with my dad and the other washed washed ashore on a beach.

unfortunatly I can't revisit the site I found the Gartons bottles as it came out of a pad foundation for steelwork on a construction site I was working on. I did have a look around for a top and to see if anything else was there but nothing.

ill be keeping my eye out though for some whilst working!

cheers Chris


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome and keep up the good work!! Jamie


----------

